# Help me decide!!!!



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I need to hear a voice of reason here!  

I have an iMac, a Macbook, an iTouch (32 GB 3rd gen) an iPad and an Android phone.  I'm well connected.    

My son is leaving for Afghanistan next month and I was going to buy him a 32 GB iTouch just like mine to take with him. The more I thought about it, I thought maybe I should give him MY iTouch (it's just like brand new) and possibly get the next generation iTouch when it comes out...hopefully next month.

The iPad is basically an iTouch on steroids and can do anything the iTouch can do!  That along with the Android phone should do everything I need to do.

BUT...I've had an iTouch since they first came out so it's hard to imagine life without one.  It just seems like I NEED one!!!    BUT do I really?  

Has anyone else thought about giving up their iTouch once they got their iPad?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Has anyone else thought about giving up their iTouch once they got their iPad?


Nope. I use my IPod Touch when I go out hiking/geocaching. The iPad is just too bulky to carry around out there with me. Not to mention the extra weight.

Mike


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I need to hear a voice of reason here!
> 
> I have an iMac, a Macbook, an iTouch (32 GB 3rd gen) an iPad and an Android phone. I'm well connected.
> 
> ...


I say give him yours. I know you will miss having your touch for a month, but if Apple adds something cool to the next one then you'll be happy that you have an excuse to buy the next generation.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Nope. I use my IPod Touch when I go out hiking/geocaching. The iPad is just too bulky to carry around out there with me. Not to mention the extra weight.


+1

And I suspect he'll love having the iPod with him when he deploys. Make sure he has a chance to fill it up with his media, apps, and such before he goes! If he has a lot of video and music, he may want to take an iTunes backup with him on an external hard drive (I understand that is possible, though I haven't done it myself). That would make replacement a lot easier for him if his iPod has an accident (which I'm sure would be easy in that environment).


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been trying to figure this out!!!  He has already left (he's at Ft. Hood) and gets a 4 day leave before he goes over.  We are HOPING he will get to come home, otherwise, I don't know HOW he will make it work.  He had never cared about an iPod before...is new to all this and really doesn't know how to work it yet.

If he gets to come home, we can get it all loaded.  If he doesn't, it will be a problem because he only has a netbook.  I told him he needed an external drive and he said that was exactly why he got the netbook!  He gets overwhelmed and doesn't want to fool with all that that!  (he is not into computers and stuff)


----------

